# Borzit goes under a stamped concrete drive



## ConstSvcs (Nov 22, 2007)

When I signed a contract for one of our current homes I didn't realize that running underground the underground electric, catv,and phone service would mean crossing the neighbors stamped concrete driveway. A while back, I posted the question here as to what was going to be the easiest method. I had to send one 3" and two 2" conduits under the driveway. You all gave many great suggestions including a mole and the rotary boring tool "Borzit". I wasn't sold on the mole because of the distance needed to bore being 18' .

So.....I went to the Borzit website and then called them direct. Very nice people. I purchased the boring unit which cuts a 2.5" hole and the 5" reamer which you attach to the drill shaft (3/4" galv pipe) once you make the first pass and draw it backwards thru the 2.5" hole slowly. All while applying a small amount of water which is fed through the drill shaft to the head via the water adapter.

The first hole was amazing......20 minutes and we had 20' of 3" sched. 40 under the driveway !!! Dead on our projected track. The earth under the driveway was fine sandy gravel. Except for the large potato we hit half way across on the second hole. The second hole ended up being a bit more difficult to complete but we did end up with two 3" conduits one of which we split one into two 1" conduits (sorry cable and phone guys) . 

I give the Borzit tool two thumbs up :thumbup: for ease of use and cost.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Dec 25, 2007)

I've heard good things about the Borzit tooling.... Good to see one in use. Are they priced fairly for what you get? Thanks!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Good to know. How much did it cost you ??

Over the summer we ran a 3" pressure sewer line under a 15' wide concrete drive that forklifts ran over constantly. It was sandy material and we used a 4" steel pipe and drove it over with the plate compactor on the backhoe. Hooked the chain on it and yanked it out and then easily slid the 3" line through. I have pics that I'll have to post someday.


----------



## ConstSvcs (Nov 22, 2007)

rino1494 said:


> Good to know. How much did it cost you ??
> 
> Over the summer we ran a 3" pressure sewer line under a 15' wide concrete drive that forklifts ran over constantly. It was sandy material and we used a 4" steel pipe and drove it over with the plate compactor on the backhoe. Hooked the chain on it and yanked it out and then easily slid the 3" line through. I have pics that I'll have to post someday.


about $250


----------



## Big Chris (Dec 3, 2006)

that's not too bad at all. 

I've driven 3/4 RMC under wide sidewalks (with fork truck traffic) with an electric jackhammer. Worked good but the Borzit looks like it is a much better idea. I can't imagine my electric jackhammer idea working with 3" either...


----------

